# please some ID for these 2 cichlid



## pandeka_minang (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi, just want to know what kind of cichlid of this:
1.









I have two of them in my thank, the other one most of the skin are blue.

2.








Is this one of the Asian type...

Thank you ..


----------



## ford (Oct 10, 2006)

First one is a jewel cichlid (west african)
Second one is a covict cichlid ( south american)


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

yep juvenile jewel and female convict.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wondering.How did you put your pis on here?


----------



## pandeka_minang (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry about picture there, very low quality ?, it is because i just use pocket digital cam. i attached the copi file from one of photo uploading site. thanks for all of the info


----------



## pandeka_minang (Apr 7, 2008)

it means I have two jewel, which one the female?? the blue one or the yellow one??


----------

